# Visipaque HCPCs code



## chrisden_7 (Apr 17, 2015)

I have been researching for 2 days now, can anyone tell me if there is a code for Visipaque, 100mL, given for abdominal angiogram by IV. If there is could you please tell me what it is
Any assistance is appreciated
Christie


----------



## Chlrtrep (Apr 17, 2015)

chrisden_7 said:


> I have been researching for 2 days now, can anyone tell me if there is a code for Visipaque, 100mL, given for abdominal angiogram by IV. If there is could you please tell me what it is
> Any assistance is appreciated
> Christie



Depends on the osmolarity

Q9966-locm 200-299 mg/ml iodine 1 ml

Q9967         300-399 mg/ml iodine 1 ml


At least this is how it is listed on our CDM our facility primarily uses 300 isovue (Q9967)


----------

